# 101st Airborne Help



## Hanker (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know if this is the place for this thread and if anyone has a better idea where I should post let me know. I bought a 101st Airborne about two months ago and took it to the local shop to have them put on a Spott-Hogg Whammy rest. Well when I picked it up they informed me that even though they sell the rest no one in the shop had actually ever put one on. When looking at it everything seemed alright (I wouldn't really know anyways) the line from the drop away rest to the bow string was nice and tight but after a fewshots it now has some slack in it. Plus, my bow is ultra loud. I thought buying a new bow it would be more quite. So I guess my questions are:

1) Even though All review I read said the 101st was a quite bow is it really?
2) How do you tell if a drop away rest is working? More specifically A Spott-Hogg Whammy? 

Thanks for taking the time to read this and all the advice you provide is greatly appreciated. 

Hanker


----------



## Fdalebowhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

The 101st isn't loud but not ultra quiet. I wouldn't reccomend a whammy for that rig. I would look into a Limbdriver. To check if the rest is dropping spray your fletching with a powder foot spray. If it is on the rest it is not dropping quick enough. Good luck.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

*101st*

I just bought a 101st and mine is super quiet. It does have the STS down below and not on the cable guide. I am shooting a Ultra rest.


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 101st and it is very quiet. I have no experience with the whammy rest. You might call spott hogg and talk to them.

On my 101st I installed an aftermarket string suppressor at the grip and removed the suppressor from the roller guard, added cat whiskers, and limb savers. The cat whiskers were the biggest noise reducers.

Also a mid to heavier arrow helps for hunting set up. I shoot a 385 grain total weight arrow but something in the 400gn range will be quieter than an IBO weight arrow. Lastly, make sure it is in perfect sync and you will have a very quiet "speed" bow.

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## stringflipper (Mar 30, 2009)

*whammy*

i have a whammy on a 2007 allegiance and it was hitting the shelf then i put on of those limb saver pads under it. the chord will be somewhat slack just make sure your not resting the bottom cam on something and rotating it some small degree and make sure u can see through that little hole in the rest. if you need more help spot-hogg does have awesome customer service


----------



## Hanker (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I really appreciate it.


----------

